# Advertising on tug



## chellej (Apr 18, 2019)

When I go to tug on my phone, and as I scroll down to the forums link there are ads.  One seemed out of place

Resortcancellationdivision.com

This appears to be a pay to get out of your timeshare company.  I think it is an ad that Google is placing not an advertiser on tug.  I think it can be misleading that it is endorsed by tug.  Is there any way to control these ads?


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 18, 2019)

I've noticed the same trend on Facebook regarding another exit company. I think it is like them advertising on TV. Did not use to see them spend $$$ there until recently. Radio, but not TV.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 18, 2019)

with google ads you can only block urls once you find them.  i do this pretty regularly and our "block" list is nearly 1000 urls long at this point (shows you just how big the scammer juggernaut really is).

if you see some that shouldnt be there, please report them here or to tug@tug2.net and we will get them blocked asap.


----------

